# Club meeting?



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Is there gonna be a meeting this month. I know its only the 2nd, but I wanna make this months meeting (if there is one) Please LMK as I will be waiting patiently LOL ya right.

Thanks

Jaxon


----------

